# Columbia Goodyear Hi Way Special



## chanson (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm new to this site and if anyone knows anything about my bike would be great. I do have a serial # 660600H 
I'm looking for year of the bike and ideas on restoration...
Thx


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you post a picture? On the serial number is the "H" berfore the number or is there another letter stamped before it? On Columbia's the letter is key to the year. An H before the number is 1960.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

Does it look like my 62?  


  I also have a similar 61.


----------



## wave1960 (Feb 15, 2010)

I assume yours is a middlewieght. Mine was a balloon. It was a real nice rider.


----------



## wave1960 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hiway Patrol*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=62&attachmentid=7792


----------

